# Theological Foundations of the Reformation by Derek W.H. Thomas



## KaphLamedh (Mar 1, 2012)

I decided to post this link. Very informative mp3 series gives good basic information on reformed theology.

24 mp3 sermons can be loaded from Monergism. Theological Foundations of the Reformation by Derek W.H. Thomas (Monergism MP3)

_Dr. Derek W. H. Thomas is the John E. Richards Professor of Systematic and Practical Theology at Reformed Theological Seminary in Jackson, MS. Originally from Wales, Dr. Thomas pastored for 17 years in Belfast, Northern Ireland, and in 1996, came to the United States where, in addition to his work at the seminary, he now serves as the Minister of Teaching at First Presbyterian Church in Jackson._

I'm not sure is there much talking about in this thread. Maybe comments.

I really hope this can help those who want more information about calvinism.


----------

